# apache2 and mod_mono, 403 Forbidden access

## ExB

Hello, I have a Gentoo 2.6.14r5 home server. I'm running Apache 2.0.54-r31 and Mono 1.1.8.3 and mod_mono 1.1.10-r1 and XSP 1.1.10. I installed everything with emerge, added -D MONO -D MONO_DEMO to /etc/conf.d/apache2 and edited /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_mono.conf as follows:

```
<IfDefine MONO>

        # Set this to False if you manage your ASP.Net server through

        # /etc/init.d/mod-mono-server

        MonoRunXSP True

        <IfModule !mod_mono.c>

                LoadModule mono_module modules/mod_mono.so

        </IfModule>

        <IfModule mod_mime.c>

                AddHandler mono .aspx .ashx .asmx .ascx .asax .config .ascx .asp

        </IfModule>

### please also add "-D MONO_DEMO" in order to activate out-of-the-box mono demo

###

        <IfDefine MONO_DEMO>

                <IfModule mod_alias.c>

                        Alias /mono "/usr/lib/xsp/test"

                </IfModule>

                MonoApplications "/mono:/usr/lib/xsp/test"

                <Directory /usr/share/doc/xsp/test>

                        <IfModule mod_access.c>

                                Order allow,deny

                                Allow from all

                        </IfModule>

                        <IfModule mod_dir.c>

                                DirectoryIndex index.aspx

                        </IfModule>

                </Directory>

        </IfDefine>

### MONO_DEMO end.

</IfDefine>

# vim:syntax=apache:ts=4

```

Now, when I start the apache server, it starts the mod-mono-server, and everything seems ok, but when I try to open the mono demo page http://exb.sytes.net/mono (or any other page in a directory I declare under MonoApplications in config), it tells me 403 Forbidden You don't have permission to access /mono on this server.

This error can also be seen in the errorlog of apache:

```
[Wed Jan 11 22:31:09 2006] [error] [client 192.168.0.3] Directory index forbidden by rule: /usr/lib/xsp/test/
```

I then tried to go to /usr/lib/xsp/test and change the permission for everybody to read and execute every single file in the test directory and all of the dirs under test. It didn't work, it's still the same..

Does somebody know of a solution for this? Thanks..

----------

## one_red_eye

Try this, I just set mine up and it works perfectly.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321552.html

----------

